# Bird photography in Halifax Nova Scotia - Advice please



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally packing to go to Boston then Halifax next week. I was given helpful advice of places for bird photography and nature in http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19255.msg360984#msg360984

Any updates, more help and advice of where to go would be much appreciated.

I don't know whether to take my 300mm f/2.8 II plus extenders or settle on the Tamron 150-600mm for lightness and versatility at the expense of IQ at 600mm. What a terrible dilemma!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 30, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Finally packing to go to Boston then Halifax next week. I was given helpful advice of places for bird photography and nature in http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19255.msg360984#msg360984
> 
> Any updates, more help and advice of where to go would be much appreciated.
> 
> I don't know whether to take my 300mm f/2.8 II plus extenders or settle on the Tamron 150-600mm for lightness and versatility at the expense of IQ at 600mm. What a terrible dilemma!


I am a lot more familiar with the area around Kentville than the Halifax area. There are quite often wading shorebirds along the mud flats on the Bay of Fundy and I seem to spot eagles every visit. There are also a number of places on the Fundy side offering whale and seabird cruises in the Digby area...

and saving the best for last.... take a look through here and see what tickles your fancy....
http://maybank.tripod.com/BSNS/HRM.htm#sites


----------



## Vossie (Jul 30, 2014)

IF "Are you giong for many full day hikes?"= YES, THEN "NO 300 2.8"
ELSE IF "Are you mostly driving/boating?"= YES, THEN "YES 300 2.8"
AND IF "Are you taking small planes for transfers?"= YES, THEN "check weight restrictions first"


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 30, 2014)

Safari vest to offload weight- they don't count that as carry on.

300 2.8 when the image matters.



sek


----------

